# More Kim Kardashian....Hot or Not?



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm indifferent on this dress, I like the color palette on her. I like that it's not her typical skintight get up. But the dress itself is meh. I do love her hair....


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

face looks nice dress fine but her butt always make her look bigger than she is

boobs look weird


----------



## katnahat (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't like the dress.

She's wearing too much blush, you can see the lines.


----------



## ivette (Jul 17, 2007)

too much cleavage showing


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

Meh i don't really like it, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope.. don't like it.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 17, 2007)

not


----------



## Bexy (Jul 17, 2007)

I think she looks pretty, but I agree the blush is too heavy.


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

Its okay, yeah blush is too 80's looking


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2007)

It's okay.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 17, 2007)

I like her hair and makeup mostly but not the dress and shoes are horrible.


----------



## Salope (Jul 17, 2007)

I love her but she gets it wrong almot every time. Those shoes make her legs look stumpy and I'm hating the dress. It looks like a Jackson Pollack glitter fest.

She needs a new stylist. Her clothing choices are so predictably ba and hoochie mama like.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the look, except for the shoes.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not too sure about the color on her. But other than that, I think she looks fine.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Hair is nice. She looks very fake.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 17, 2007)

NOT, the dress isn't figure flattering at all.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

The dress looks like it's going to fall off the top half of her. lol. But other than that, I like it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2007)

Her face looks great...don't know about the dress though.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 18, 2007)

Not ... just something wrong with the whole dress thing.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 18, 2007)

Call me crazy but I think the dress is too big.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

I think the dress is too big as well. It totally doesnt flatter her waist and it's obviously falling off at the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't like the dress.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 28, 2007)

i don't know why but this doesn't look like her usual self.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 28, 2007)

Not liking it.


----------



## fawp (Nov 28, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...I think she's hott! I love this dress on her and the colors are very flattering but I'm not crazy about the shoes.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 28, 2007)

I like that the dress it's tight. Not crazy about the print. I think she looks pretty here:


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

her makeup looks so good on her but i agree on the blush thing...i've been guilty of that too lol


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think shes beautiful and she always looks so together.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 2, 2007)

She is beautiful but that outfit is NOT!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 2, 2007)

If it were shorter-hot--current length---not.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

From the waist up, very cute. I think the dress is too big for her


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

No. Nice cleavage, but damn she looks stumpy.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

The dress doesn't fit right.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh no... not. That dress isn't very flattering... something about how the waist is hanging.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

She's gorgeous, but her wardrobe is .. usually a little lacking in the class department. It's interesting to see her in something that isn't creating rolls and bulges, but it's not a winner.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If it were shorter-hot--current length---not. agreed!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 3, 2007)

I also like the color on her but the cleavage makes her look like too much of a hooch.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 3, 2007)

Her legs are the color of the cheap suntan pantyhose that you are forced to buy at the drug store because you got a runner in your nice hose at work.

No, I don't like this dress. I like the clutch. Is that Jimmy Choo?


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

not

looks like someone's curtain


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 4, 2007)

i feel the same way "meh"


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG, yuck! I think someone else dressed her. It doesn't seem like her style at all.


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 5, 2007)

nah so not feelin this


----------



## KittyM (Dec 5, 2007)

I think she always looks gorgeous! Like the dress and especially the purse.Love that she has curves.Sexy.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 6, 2007)

I think she looks alright. Its not something I would wear though.


----------



## greatnana (Dec 6, 2007)

Uglyy


----------



## livelovelaughxo (Dec 7, 2007)

she's pretty but she's got a huge butt


----------



## wicked min (Dec 8, 2007)

One thing I noticed on her show...her brows are very small...until she is made up. Do you think they use the airbrush makeup...


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi,

I like the shoes. Just the shoes.


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

i think she looks gd


----------



## chocobon (Jan 3, 2008)

Hate it!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

no


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

mmm... no, but I like the shoes!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2009)

I like, just dont think the dress is the greatest


----------

